# Are Haojue Pipes any good for beginners



## pearlzepfan

That's the only kind of pipe our local smoke shop, and I'm just starting up. just wondering if this is a decent enough brand of pipe? Or should i get one off of the internet?

thanks


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Hey there, welcome to the Jungle! Based on what I could find, no they aren't. The are made in China, have a metal bowl, and are just a poor imitation of a pipe. You're much better off buying a corncob pipe, they're cheap and easy on starters. Take a look at the FAQ and feel free to post questions, we're friendly... unlike those Gorillas in Congo. p


----------



## madurofan

No.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

pearlzepfan said:


> Are Haojue Pipes any good for beginners


Probably not.



pearlzepfan said:


> Or should i get one off of the internet?


Yep.

Get one or two cobs or/and  a savanelli natural of your choice shape.

Some butternut burley (it wont bite)  , a  pipe tool , and  pipe cleaners and you are good to go.

Then head on over to the  new members thread and introduce yourself.


----------



## cp478

i am a newbie also and i really recommend missourri meerschaum cobs. these things are great for beginners and are perfect for sampling tobaccos your unsure about when you do get some good pipes.


----------



## Hydrated

Buy a cob or two.

Smoke my favorite everyday blend:
50% Prince Albert + 50% bulk Lane BCA (Black Cavendish Aromatic)

You won't steam-cook your tongue, and you'll learn to smoke a pipe before you go buy a brand new briar to break in. 

Breaking in a new briar is a PITA... that's why I often have a new briar sit in the rack for months before I even smoke it... I dread having to smoke it so carefully to avoid tongue bite and crappy smokes the first few smokes in a new pipe.

Trust us... we've been there, Bro...


----------



## BigKev77

If you can spare around $60 go to www.boswellpipes.com and get their phone number. Call and talk to Dan or Gail, great people. Tell them you are a newbie and want to buy your first pipe and you want to spend around $60. They will give you a top notch handmade pipe. They always throw in a quality tobacco sample, pipe tool, pipe cleaners, and matches. If you decide you don't care for smoking a pipe you can sell it very easily on ebay. If $60 is too much then the cob is definatly the way to go.

Welcome aboard!! :bl


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

bigkev77 said:


> If you decide you don't care for smoking a pipe you can sell it very easily on ebay. If $60 is too much then the cob is definatly the way to go.
> Welcome aboard!! :bl


I still think a cob is a good way to go for a noob, that way you wont risk ruining your new boswell pipe.

That said, if you must have briar, you can't really go wrong with boswells. 

And don't sell it on ebay, sell it to the BOTLs here. I love boswell pipes!

Good luck and happy smoking.


----------



## Neuromancer

pearlzepfan said:


> That's the only kind of pipe our local smoke shop, and I'm just starting up. just wondering if this is a decent enough brand of pipe? Or should i get one off of the internet?
> 
> thanks


You sure that's a "smoke" shop and not a "head" shop?  Those are used mostly for crack...


----------



## Vox3l

Get a pipe off ebay or look for local estate sales. Haojue pipes are terrible. I bought one from a smoke shop down the street just to try it out, and I didn't like it at all. Maybe if you want to smoke a pipe and want to spend as little money as possible it would be alright, but I threw it away.


----------



## Freddy377

As a pipe newbie I just wanted to post a big thank you to everyone on this post as your comments narrowly avoided me buying a Haojeu pipe. I'm looking forward to my cob pipe turning up. Right, off to the new members' thread.


----------



## NarJar

Freddy377 said:


> As a pipe newbie I just wanted to post a big thank you to everyone on this post as your comments narrowly avoided me buying a Haojeu pipe. I'm looking forward to my cob pipe turning up. Right, off to the new members' thread.


Along with your cob, I would recommend you also try the Newbie Sampler Trade. You buy a tin of tobacco for an experience pipe smoker, and they hit you back with several different kinds of tobacco to try. It is definitely the best bang for your buck if you want to try different kinds!


----------



## owaindav

Pearlzepfan, stay away from those kinds of pipes. When I was new, I got suckered into buying one on fleebay. (thankfully it was only 99 cents plus shipping but still felt suckered.) They're plastic and I wouldn't even consider them.

So far these guys have steered you in what I also believe is the right direction. A cob and the newbie sampler trade. Cobs are cheap and if you make a mistake (which we all did, and do) it doesn't matter if you mess it up. Then once you've gotten the hang of it (probably a couple of weeks) start looking for estate pipes and maybe consider an inexpensive pipe from a reputable maker like Savinelli, Peterson and the others that were mentioned.

Welcome to one of the coolest hobbies around!


----------

